# ECC procedure



## bishwajeetpatra (4 mo ago)

I am a working professional and will be leaving Philippines in October for vacations. Can I get the ECC online or do I need to visit the BI ?
Please advise. 
My wife is a Filipina , is there any formalities for her before leaving the country?
I have a working visa valid till 2024.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum bish. BI only from what I gather. What is your visa status? Visitor, 13A? google will be your best friend. Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ECC PBI link

And then if this doesn't answer your question, the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Official Facebook page allows for messaging and also phone numbers. PBI Facebook


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bishwajeetpatra said:


> I am a working professional


If you have a 9(g) visa, then you qualify for ECC-A, which you can get at the airport on the day of departure.


----------



## bishwajeetpatra (4 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome to the forum bish. BI only from what I gather. What is your visa status? Visitor, 13A? google will be your best friend. Good luck.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Thanks for replying. My visa is 9G.


----------



## bishwajeetpatra (4 mo ago)

Tiz said:


> If you have a 9(g) visa, then you qualify for ECC-A, which you can get at the airport on the day of departure.


Sir,
Thanks for your reply. Can you guide me from where to get it done in airport? 
My flight will be early in the morning,so can I get it in early hours also?


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

There is a small cashier booth inside the immigration hall at NAIA. 
Immigration process Filipino passports to the left and foreigners to the right.
It's on the far right hand side of the hall, just next to where the aircrew go through immigration.


----------



## bishwajeetpatra (4 mo ago)

Tiz said:


> There is a small cashier booth inside the immigration hall at NAIA.
> Immigration process Filipino passports to the left and foreigners to the right.
> It's on the far right hand side of the hall, just next to where the aircrew go through immigration.


Thanks Sir for your reply.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Tiz said:


> There is a small cashier booth inside the immigration hall at NAIA.
> Immigration process Filipino passports to the left and foreigners to the right.
> It's on the far right hand side of the hall, just next to where the aircrew go through immigration.


Which hall? There are 3 immigration payment booths and 3 terminals at NAIA and at least one is on the right for foreigners.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I think all the halls are set out the same way.

Filipino citizens to the left, Foreigners to the right, aircrew on the far right and next to the aircrew is the cashier.

I've definitely left from all 3 terminals, and it has always been on the far right hand side.

(checked with my partner and she agrees with me)


----------

